
Show HN: Steemwhale – 60ft lifesize whale on blockchain – send crypto for spout - roelandp
https://steemwhale.io
======
roelandp
I'm the maker, and listening to any of your questions here!

~~~
almostdigital
Awesome project! Why does it shoot water from the nose though, shouldn't it be
shooting from the back?

~~~
eospizza
No this is a sperm whale. It has different characteristics. It is not even
centered actually. You can lookup the spermwhale and see that it has it spout
/ nose on his 'nose' actually :P

------
heimindanger
can it spray on people walking there?

~~~
eospizza
haha . yes. When I recorded the video (see youtube vid in the bottom of the
site) it actually sprayed a couple of times on us.

This depends on the wind however.

